# Vintage Digital Cameras



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 3, 2016)

While cleaning in my studio, I discovered my Vintage Coolpix 990. I bought it right after they came out, around 2001. Unfortunately, the batteries in it had leaked, so it was a mess. The batteries had not reached their expiration date, so I sent off photos to the battery manufacturer. The batteries should not have leaked.

So, I have a small payment coming, enough to buy a replacement if I want. Its more of a nostalgia thing than a real loss. I spent a hour with q-tips and vinegar/water cleaning as much of the corrosion off as possible, some of it I had to scrape away. The battery door was the worst, the plating was eaten off the metal, so it will corrode again. 

Now, it works once again, this time I put in some Eneloop Batteries. I've never had them corrode on me.


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 3, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> While cleaning in my studio, I discovered my Vintage Coolpix 990. I bought it right after they came out, around 2001. Unfortunately, the batteries in it had leaked, so it was a mess. The batteries had not reached their expiration date, so I sent off photos to the battery manufacturer. The batteries should not have leaked.
> 
> So, I have a small payment coming, enough to buy a replacement if I want. Its more of a nostalgia thing than a real loss. I spent a hour with q-tips and vinegar/water cleaning as much of the corrosion off as possible, some of it I had to scrape away. The battery door was the worst, the plating was eaten off the metal, so it will corrode again.
> 
> Now, it works once again, this time I put in some Eneloop Batteries. I've never had them corrode on me.



The 990 was my first digital camera. I had fully expected to continue into the Nikon ecosystem but Canon had lower prices, so I jumped in at the 20D and have stayed with Canon ever since.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 3, 2016)

Still does a beautiful job


----------

